# crappiest shots on the site



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

well, i tried to take some pictures to show off my babies, b ut didnt turn out too well. if anyone has some pointers for taking better shots...please feel free to leave some info.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

don't shoot directly at the glass...shoot at an angle, about 45 should be fine.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

if you're anything like me (im not saying y'are, but IF y'are) then you've got a cheap digital camera. you dont need to spend big bucks to get decent shots, but it helps...

try screwing with the flash settings. sometimes turning mine off completely will get decent results. your camera might also have an "auto program" setting. try that.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

good first shots!  Try using the tips you got and see what comes out.

Sometimes when you turn off all the lights and take a shot of the tank with only its hood lights on it looks really nice. Try to hold your breath as you take the shot too. 

Try to figure out just how close you can be without the photos being out of focus.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

dont use flash.. make sure the tank lights are on.. and turn off the room lights.

photoshopped one of your pics.. is this more of how it should look?


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Another good tip I picked up when I started doing pictures (not that I'm anywhere close to being an expert yet) was to take lots of them. With digi cams it's easy to take hundreds of pics and then select the best later on.


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

well, i took some more using the 45 degree angle tip. they turned out a bit better than before...

it seems to me that it would take hours to get the pics i want! they move all around the tank, and when they have stayed still for awhile and you go "click" you find out in the pic that theyve moved! 

thanx for the advice, on my next shots, i will use some more tips, and see how the pics turn out then....in the meantime, here are some more of the crappiest shot ever taken....part 2....


----------

